# 'add urine and eat' rations



## ark (22 Jul 2004)

> United States food technologists have invented dried rations that a soldier can rehydrate by using dirty water or even his own urine, the British weekly New Scientist reports.
> 
> The ration is surrounded by a plastic membrane made of a nanofibre that, according to its inventors, can filter out 99.9 per cent of microbes and the most harmful toxic compounds, allowing only clean water to get to the preserved food.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200407/s1159190.htm

Sounds interesting


----------



## Fruss (22 Jul 2004)

hmmmm..  I'm hungry..   :


----------



## ags281 (24 Jul 2004)

Piss on it then eat it? That's just lovely. 
I'll carry the weight of a water bottle thanks.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (24 Jul 2004)

at least it would be warm     ;D ;D


----------



## Pieman (24 Jul 2004)

Hey! Can i get a bite of your ration?....erp!...nevermind.  :-X


----------



## CertifiedNutter (27 Jul 2004)

How hard is it to find water nowadays? But I do think the main purpose of the technology was to make it so someone could use creek water and not shit themselves silly  :dontpanic:. But if you got urine that means you got clean water comin from somewhere anyway at least.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (27 Jul 2004)

Than you can use the left overs to cure your athletes foot.


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jul 2004)

oh, man, I think I would take my chances with the creek beside the nuke testing grounds

(on second thought, if it works, (and doesn't 'add extra flavour') why not)

the 0.01% does concern me a bit tho, that 0.01% may very well be enough to do it.


----------



## dutchie (28 Jul 2004)

What would happen if you complained to the ration manufacturer...."this ration tastes like piss!"....Well, you DID piss on it, Sir.

Our rations taste bad enough (although not as bad as they used to be.....lung-in-a-bag anyone?), we don't need to start pissing on them now. These scientists need to actually TRY these things before they develop this stuff!


----------



## patt (29 Jul 2004)

Caeser said:
			
		

> What would happen if you complained to the ration manufacturer...."this ration tastes like piss!"....Well, you DID piss on it, Sir.
> 
> Our rations taste bad enough (although not as bad as they used to be.....lung-in-a-bag anyone?), we don't need to start pissing on them now. These scientists need to actually TRY these things before they develop this stuff!



a few years back i was talkin with a bunch of infantry guys and they told me they did some testing for some type of meal and they said it sucked but yet they still put it out makes you wounder


----------



## ags281 (30 Jul 2004)

The baked cherry frisbee mentioned above certainly makes me wonder. However, I discovered last year that there are a couple of people who actually like the crap. If I hadn't seen it with my own eyes, I never would have believed anyone would gladly trade a fruit cocktail for the frisbee - mind you I wasn't about to question it, as it enabled me to switch frisbees for something actually edible


----------



## Toadie (30 Jul 2004)

The urine is a last resort. Those type of MRE's are in still in the trial stages.The process uses membrane to filter out the uria.That's the stuff that can over time wreck you kidneys. The whole idea is to cut down on the weight that each soilder has to carry.


I saw it on the bbc world webpage.  :gunner:


----------



## Toadie (30 Jul 2004)

More to add here is the article :http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/3915659.stm


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Jul 2004)

I've met a few people here whom I'd LOVE to pee in their rations, you know, to heat it up


----------



## Gunnerlove (3 Aug 2004)

Call me nuts but the baked cherry and the baked orange deserts are great. 
I hate fruit cocktail, reminds me of hospitals. 

They must have they considered issuing something like Pur water purifiers to the troops?


----------

